# My Candy Stripped Beets Are Turning Black!!!



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

At work, we use wedged then cooked baby candy stripped beets in several of our dishes, and the day after we cook them, they start getting black spots that get bigger and uglier.

I have used the following methods: Sous Vide 137 deg F for ~40 min (they still get spots whille under sous vide ); simmering in escabiche liguid (sherry and sherry vinegar) for ~15, and cooking in a pan with EVO and minimal liquid with a parchment cover. In all these cases, they have been cooked untill they still have a little bite to them. Only the candy stripes get these spots, baby golds and red seem immune.

Is there any way I can prevent this?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's only a guess, but I think you aren't cooking your beets long enough. I have had this problem in the past with potatoes that don't get fully cooked, they start to turn black. That is the only reason I can think of that they would be turning on you.


----------

